# Vancouver luxury hotels ranked first, second in Canada on inaugural top 10 list



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver luxury hotels ranked first, second in Canada on inaugural top 10 list

Half of the top 10 in British Columbia

THE CANADIAN PRESS JULY 30, 2013



WASHINGTON - The two best hotels in Canada are located in Vancouver, according to U.S. News & World Report, ranking the Fairmont Pacific Rim at No. 1 and the Rosewood Hotel Georgia No. 2.

In the publisher's inaugural ranking of Canada's luxury hotels, half of the top 10 were in British Columbia. Toronto and Montreal each had two hotels on the list and Quebec City had one.

No. 3 was the Ritz-Carlton in Montreal, followed by the Hastings House Country House Hotel on B.C.'s Salt Spring Island and Auberge Saint-Antoine in Quebec City.

The rest of the top 10: Ritz-Carlton and Trump International Hotel and Tower, both in Toronto; Four Seasons Resort and Residences in Whistler, B.C.; Loden Hotel, Vancouver; and Hotel Le St-James, Montreal.

The Fairmont Pacific Rim's central location, versatile amenities and "outstanding service" helped it reach the No. 1 spot, said U.S. News & World Report.

Hotels were ranked based on "an unbiased methodology that includes the collective opinion of travel experts and guests, expressed through awards, recommendations and ratings," the publisher said.

http://www.vancouversun.com/travel/...best+Canada+inaugural+list/8726354/story.html


Fairmont


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rosewood hotel georgia


----------

